# VPN in Windows 10 Question



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm confused about something in Windows 10.
If I go to Settings > Network & Internet > VPN and turn "off" the VPN Advanced Settings:
-Allow VPN connections over Metered networks
-Allow VPN to connect while Roaming
The VPN settings are automatically reset to "on" each time I restart my computer. Why? Is it a bug in Windows 10 or something I'm doing wrong?
Thanks!


----------

